

Ask HN: news.yc without refreshing? - jmtame

I'm tired of refreshing news.ycombinator.com =]  Can someone please build a reverse ajax script that just updates new stories, point changes, and number of comments in real-time?  Perhaps a nice little graphic displayed (such as in XCode when you add a closing curly brace "}" in a method) to indicate the information has updated.
======
siong1987
It is not too difficult to implement Comet on news.yc. But, the limitation I
have is the maximum request I can make to the server. It is impossible for my
web app to request to the news.yc server every single minute just to detect
the change. And, eventually, the server will refuse the web app request.

The only possible way to implement this technique is to create an iframe that
will contain news.yc and refresh the iframe every single minute automatically
using javascript. Then, the request will be made from your IP instead of my
server. But, I believe that news.yc will refuse your request to the server
eventually.

But, I do like to see YC implement this feature.

------
pj
Use Opera, then right click on the page and choose: Reload Every > 1 minute,
etc...

------
scotth
why don't you do it?

~~~
jmtame
heh it's unfair for me to ask this of the community when i myself don't even
have time to do it. let's just say it's a feature request that i think would
be neat, not nagging anyone or anything.

if i find some time before the winter break is up, i'll throw this together.
i've always wanted to play around with reverse ajax anyway. does anyone else
like the idea or am i just being picky?

